# A GIFT FROM OSPREY BOOKS DURING THE CURRENT CRISIS



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2020)

Osprey Publishing is offering e-books for free during this period of self-isolation. Five books offered every week. This weeks offering...






The Modelling News: Osprey Publishing's free eBooks - week 1 releases & how to get them...
Blog - Free eBooks: Week 1 - Osprey Publishing​Thank you Osprey

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

Thats is nice!


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you, Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice one


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2020)

Very generous


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2020)

Well played Osprey! And thanks Geo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 30, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Osprey Publishing is offering e-books for free during this period of self-isolation. Five books offered every week. This weeks offering...
> 
> View attachment 575442
> 
> ...



Good one Osprey - this will relieve boredom for many in quarantine.
Most important probably is that problems like Covid-19 usually cause an increase in suicide and this will almost certainly save a number of lives.

Thank you Geo for spreading this good news and reducing the risk to all the members of this forum.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Apr 2, 2020)

I just registered, and tried to get one of the listed "free" books. Unfortunately, the checkout shows that the code for obtaining these items for no cost is invalid. Somebody else wanna try? Is it just me, or is it the site?


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 2, 2020)

I was able to download from the batch posted by *fubar57* on Sunday.


----------



## Wrongway_Joe (Apr 2, 2020)

The books that Fubar57 listed were for Week 1. There is a different set now for Week 2 and the Week 1 coupon code is no longer valid. Go to the Osprey main Blog page to get the link to the current list.


----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 2, 2020)

Cheers Fubar! Just bought all of this weeks lineup. $76 worth of books for free


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2020)

I tried it, but never got an email, so didn’t get any.

edit: I complained too soon, they just weren't that quick, took 24 hours, but got the email at last.


----------



## Spyros (Apr 3, 2020)

It works! I've just downloaded my e-book! Just keep in mind that this is Week-2, so you have to apply the coupon "FEEBOOKS2"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 3, 2020)

Thats pretty awesome!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow! Thanks for that Geo! Excellent news.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks Geo - finally got there with the Hurricane booklet.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2020)

Apparently, I don't have the right app downloaded for this, which one do you recommend?


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Apparently, I don't have the right app downloaded for this, which one do you recommend?


Not used an app mate, just went to Osprey pubilshing website blog section.

Osprey Publishing - Osprey Publishing

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 19, 2020)

I know the BBC has copped some flak for idiot reporting but at least it carried the same story as the Washington Post and UK Guardian about the University of Queensland student who is being expelled for criticizing the Chinese. No Australian paper did.


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 19, 2020)

MiTasol said:


> I know the BBC has copped some flak for idiot reporting but at least it carried the same story as the Washington Post and UK Guardian about the University of Queensland student who is being expelled for criticizing the Chinese. No Australian paper did.



Wrong thread?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Harold1071 (Apr 19, 2020)

More free books? Awesome! I will check it!


----------

